# nana - synonymes



## MarionM

Bonsoir,

J'ai besoin d'un synonyme de "femme", version légèrement familière, du genre "minette" ou "nana", mais qui finisse par le son "ètre" (l'orthographe n'a pas d'importance, c'est déjà ça).

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

Merci.

M.


----------



## geve

Etant assez peu inspirée, j'ai tenté de recourir à un artifice, mais n'ai rien pu trouver de mieux que _ancêtre_ (si c'est une femme âgée...), ou _contremaître_ (si elle est du genre autoritaire...) Il y a bien _traître_, aussi...

Voilà voilà... et pis c'est tout.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ne vaudrait-il pas mieux chercher un synonyme à l'autre mot qui fait la rime ? Moi, là, je sèche vraiment !


----------



## MarionM

Merci, Geve et Karine.
Malheureusement, la rime est "fenêtre", et mon bonhomme passe vraiment par la fenêtre. J'ai peur qu'il soit difficile de changer.

Encore une mission pour l'Illumination de Deux Heures du Matin, ça, j'en ai bien peur...


----------



## geve

Et il ne peut pas traverser une baie vitrée, sous les yeux d'une mijaurée/pépée/... ?

Non, moi, face a l'obstacle, je crois que je serais lâche et tournerais la phrase autrement... (ça devient une fâcheuse habitude chez moi  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Et ce serait pas un "vasistas" ta fenêtre ? Après des rimes en "asse", ça se trouve (hélàs !).


----------



## MarionM

Geve : chez moi aussi, mais cette fois-ci (mal?)heureusement, mon éditeur est vachement bien... aucune chance qu'il me laisse m'en tirer aussi facilement. Cela dit, si j'arrive à le convaincre qu'il n'y a pas d'autre solution...

Karine : ah, le vasistas, ce serait un peu gonflé, mais peut-être jouable... Pour le coup, j'ai peur que ce soit la rime en "asse" qui soit trop vulgaire.

Marion "Dire que j'aurais pu devenir prof" M.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon, alors c'est un oeil de boeuf, et c'est juste une meuf... ?


----------



## MarionM

Génial !

Je ne sais pas si ça va passer ("ma" traduction, et mon héros par l'oeil de boeuf), mais au moins j'aurai bien ri!

Merci mille fois.


----------



## Anne345

Ou il pourrait passer par l'*oriel* et se trouver devant l'*oiselle*. 
Ca ne rime pas mais je trouve cela joli !


----------



## markwolk

*Pour rimer avec fenêtre, un un mot en -ette ferait-il peut-être l'affaire? - Ce serait plus facile à trouver dans ce cas: minette, nénette, etc.*


----------



## Gardefeu

Si on est très strict, un mot en -ette ne peut pas rimer avec un mot en -etre, simplement parce que ce n'est pas le même son!
Ensuite, on peut parler d'assonnance, de rime approximative, on peut tout tolérer, tout dépend du style. Mais la demande de Marion semblait assez rigoureuse...


----------



## MarionM

Anne : j'avoue que je ne connaissais pas "oriel", et je viens de décider que mon héros, un militaire de carrière, n'a pas le droit de connaître plus de mots que moi.

markwolk : je pense que ce sera mon backup si rien d'autre ne colle.

Gardefeu : c'_était_ rigoureux... là c'est en train de devenir résigné 

En tout cas, merci beaucoup, tous !


----------



## Agnès E.

L'oeil-de-boeuf est une idée géniale, surtout s'il est question d'un militaire : il y a plein d'oeil-de-boeuf dans les vieux bâtiments de l'Etat...


----------



## MarionM

Oui, c'est génial. Simplement, juste avant ma "rime", j'ai une longue description de la fenêtre en question, et il faut beaucoup de mauvaise foi pour y voir un oeil-de-boeuf.

Mais je suis 1/une femme, 2/traductrice. Alors, la mauvaise foi, ça ne me fait pas peur.


----------



## Gardefeu

Et _croisée/pépée_, ça irait? Moins spectaculaire que l'oeil-de-boeuf, mais plus passe-partout...


----------



## MarionM

En fait il s'agit d'un proverbe (inventé), et plus ça va, plus je me dis qu'il est peu probable qu'un proverbe parle d'autre chose que d'une "fenêtre". Ca a tendance à rester général, non, les proverbes ? On dit "Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse", pas "Petit morceau de granit gris-brun n'amasse pas mousse", ce genre de trucs...

Bon, en fait l'idée c'est ça : "Quand ça va pas trop bien, saute une minette. Quand ça va pas du tout, saute par la fenêtre."

(Toute récrimination féministo-morale est à adresser directement à l'auteur, merci.)


----------



## Gardefeu

Si ça va pas fort, envoie-toi en l'air
Si ça va pas du tout, _fous_-toi en l'air!


----------



## MarionM

Oui mais non, aaaah je suis désolée, Gardefeu... Il faut parler de la fenêtre, parce que, à cause de ce proverbe, le héros saute effectivement par la fenêtre, en utilisant un stratagème débile pour ne pas s'écraser comme une bouse une fois arrivé en bas. On ne peut donc pas considérer qu'il se fout en l'air, alors qu'il passe/saute effectivement par la fenêtre.

Marion, ou "Comment se faire haïr par des inconnus"


----------



## Gardefeu

euh... _envoie-toi en l'air_ / _envoie-toi_ (ou: _envole-toi_) _dans les airs_?


----------



## MarionM

Pour le coup, c'est l'existence d'un tel proverbe qui me parait assez peu crédible.

Marion-Je-me-fous-d'être-haïe-je-suis-au-dessus-de-tout-ça


----------



## Gardefeu

Bon, effectivement, je sens un immense courant de haine qui commence à m'envahir! 
Donc, avant de sauter moi-même par la fenêtre (ou peut-être l'autre option, je vais réfléchir!  ), faisons un peu le point, car je pense qu'on est tout prêt: vous traduisez un bouquin (de quelle langue?), dans lequel vous rencontrez ce proverbe. 
1) Ce proverbe existe-t-il, dans la langue originale, ou bien est-il une invention de l'auteur?
2) Le ton (du passage, du bouquin, de l'auteur...) permettent-ils une certaine latitude dans la fantaisie et/ou le niveau de langue, ou bien faut-il rester très près?
3) La notion de fenêtre est-elle _rigoureusement_ indispensable? Est-ce que la notion de mettre fin à ses jours n'est pas sufisante (qu'ensuite le héros interprète comme une incitation à l'auto-défenestration?)
4) Je dis tout ça parce que j'étais assez content de ma trouvaille _s'envoyer/se foutre en l'air_. Je suis prêt à contrer vos arguments avec toute la mauvaise foi nécessaire pour vous convaincre d'utiliser mon idée...


----------



## MarionM

Il faut que vous sachiez si ça ne va pas, ou si ça ne va pas du tout. Et là, vous saurez quoi faire.

Alors :
0/ C'est une traduction de l'anglais.
1/ Le proverbe est totalement inventé.
2/ Le texte est un gros n'importe quoi foutraque totalement délirant, et je n'ai aucun scrupule. Niark.
3/ La notion de fenêtre est indispensable. Si le texte était sérieux, et si un reste de bon sens ne me retenait pas, je dirais que l'auteur fait de la fenêtre (réelle, celle par laquelle le héros saute) un symbole de la liberté ultime de l'homme, à laquelle font obstacle la mesquinerie et la cruauté. Comme le texte est tout sauf sérieux, je dirai juste qu'il en parle plusieurs fois, de cette fenêtre, que j'aurais du mal à la déguiser en oeil de boeuf (même si c'est tentant) ou à la faire passer pour un simple _moyen _de mettre fin à ses jours. Le lien entre le proverbe et le fait qu'il saute par la fenêtre est étroit.
4/ Il y a de quoi être content de la trouvaille. J'attends les attaques de mauvaise foi. Hé.


----------



## Gardefeu

Alors, si le texte n'est pas plus solennel que ça, pourquoi vouloir une vraie rime en -etre? L'équivalence _nénette/fenêtre_ irait très bien, dans ce cas, non?
C'est pas du Racine...


----------



## MarionM

Mais tout simplement parce que ce serait mieux.
Et puis aussi, j'aime qu'on me haïsse (et ça, c'est pas du Racine, mais c'est du Rostand).


Cela dit... oui, finalement...


----------



## Adamastor77

l'une de mes connaissances avait pour habitude de parler de sa compagne (jamais en sa présence...) en employant le terme de bretelle (ce week-end, on est allé là avec ma bretelle...). La première fois qu'il nous avait sorti ce terme, nous avions tout de suite compris qu'il faisait référence à sa copine.

Est-ce que la même _technique _ne pourrait pas être utilisée ici ? Je pense par exemple à "guêtre".  Bien qu'avec ce mot, ce soit franchement tiré par les cheveux, je l'accorde...

Le meilleur conseil que je peux donner ici est de prendre un dictionnaire de mots-croisés (où les mots sont généralement classés par ordre alphabétique en partant de la fin du mot) et de partir à la chasse de tout les mots de la langue française qui finissent par "-etre"

Bonne chance


----------



## CABEZOTA

Quand tu sens que ça pas trop fort, trouve-toi une bonne meuf pour la mettre
Quand t'es vraiment au désespoir...ben là... tu sautes par la fenêtre


Là j'ai vraiment honte... enfin, c'est pour la bonne cause. Je crois que la solution est dans l'infinité de variations possibles, toutes distinguées, sur la rime mettre/fenêtre...


----------



## MarionM

Si j'avais su, en postant ma question, que je mettrais tant de monde à contribution, je n'aurais sans doute pas osé.
Si j'avais su, en n'osant pas, que je me privais d'autant d'éclats de rire, je l'aurais postée malgré tout.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Est-ce que ça pourrait te convenir au moins ?


----------



## Anne345

Il y a aussi la lunette comme style de fenêtre, mais on pourrait penser à une autre lunette à moins que le militaire ne soit dans la marine...

Je trouve finalement que "ette" et "être" sonnent quand même bien ensembles. Alors voici quelques synonymes de fille selon le Bertaud du Chazaud : 
blondinette, catherinette, grisette, jeunette, majorette, (bien pour militaire, non ?) 
Vieilli ou régional : bachelette, caillette, godinette, piguette, pitchounette, pucelette, pucelette, trousse-pète 
Argot ou familier : briquette, cavette, craquette, gisclette ou gisquette, minette, mominette, nénette, nymphette, poulette, 
injurieux ou sexiste :  rien en "ette" ! 

Et merci Marion, nous aussi nous aurons bien ri.


----------



## MarionM

Cabezota : je note tout, et j'en parlerai avec l'éditeur. Sinon, je ne le connais, il râlera pour le plaisir 

Anne : Merci beaucoup ! (je recommencerai, puisque ça fait rire.)


----------



## zzt

Que pensez vous de "soubrette"?? on entend le -r a la fin qui pourrait faire croire que cela rime avec fenetre? petit strategeme...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah Marion, mais tu ne nous avais pas tout dit !
Et pourquoi ne pas renverser les phrases ? Je sais, c'est de la triche ! 
Mais ça devient beaucoup plus facile du coup... Par exemple, par ordre croissant de vulgarité :

Saute une minette quand la déprime te tient,
Saute par la fenêtre quand t’es encore moins bien.

Saute une minette quand on t’prend pour une poire,
Saute par la fenêtre quand t’es au désespoir.

Saute une minette quand plus rien ne va,
Saute par la fenêtre quand tu jouis même pas.

Saute une minette quand rien ne va plus,
Saute par la fenêtre quand tu bandes même plus.

Edit: dernière minute (idée inspirée de Gardefeu) :
"Quand ça va pas trop bien, une minette envoie-toi. Quand ça va pas du tout, _défenestre_-toi."


----------



## geve

Woah ! Karine, je t'applaudis de toutes mes mains !

Sinon, comme synonyme familier de fenêtre qui rime en -ette, y aurait bien _la f'nêt'_...


----------



## MarionM

Avec tout ça, si je ne m'en sors pas, c'est que je mérite
euh
que je mérite de ne plus traduire que des cartes routières.

Promis, je viendrai vous dire ce qui aura été décidé.


----------

